# Satellite Constellaltion reducing from 3 to 2



## spear61 (Sep 19, 2004)

SAT-MOD-20080521-00110 E S2105
Modification
Date Filed: 05/21/2008 15:37:06:18600
Satellite CD Radio, Inc.
On May 21, 2008, Satellite CD Radio, Inc., a wholly-owned subsidiary of Sirius Satellite Radio Inc. (together 'Sirius'), filed an application to
modify its existing non-geostationary satellite orbit (NGSO) satellite digital audio radio service (SDARS) authorization to allow the launch and
operation of the FM-6 satellite. The FM-6 satellite is an NGSO spacecraft and will eventually replace the FM-1 and FM-2 satellites that are
currently in orbit. As a result, the total number of satellites in Sirius's authorized NGSO constellation will be reduced from three to two. The
FM-6 satellite will operate service downlinkes (space-to-Earth) in the 2320-2332.5 MHz frequency band allocated to SDARS and assigned
exclusively to Sirius. Feederlinks will be provided in the 7050.5-7072.5 MHz frequency band (Earth-to-space). Telemetry, tracking, and control
(TT&C) will be accomplished in the frequency bands used for service downlinks and feederlinks.


----------



## spinner17 (Jul 6, 2007)

Will the orbit of this satellite be different though? If not, wouldn't that have a severelly negative effect on home users who already have to reposition their antennas several times a day?


----------

